# What's the difference between Fascinate And Mesmerize?



## netqer (Aug 9, 2012)

What's the difference between Fascinate And Mesmerize?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

lol kinda obvius but first of all they use diffrent firmware you cant use mesmerize firmware on a fasinate vise-versa but the kernels can swith without problem the modems are also fasinate is made specifially for verizen thats about all i know lol


----------

